# Cedar strip canoe



## JackBauer (Jul 23, 2014)

This is my cedar strip canoe I just finished building, are there some other cedar strip canoe or kayak builders here? I would like to see some other pictures of your builds.



Sent from my iPad using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Thats gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing.

BTW, there are a couple others on here who have posted canoes & boats they've made.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That is a beautiful vessel. It is something that I have often thought would be fun to build and to "sail." Unfortunately now my back is not up to the standing time it would take to build and my knees are just not fit for the "sailing" time. It has been 4 or 5 years since I paddled a canoe and it was difficult even then to keep kneeling.

George


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks perfect. We all envy you. How about some more info like brand of epoxy, stitch and glue or tongue and groove?

Your brother named Eddie?

Al


----------



## Dan Gal (Sep 17, 2013)

*cedar strip canoe and kayaks*

haven't had the canoe off the ceiling for a while. i built if for my son for high school graduation. I also built a 17' Guillemot, which i gave to my brother, a 14' Great Auk, and a 14' Guillemot. I've got the fever so I'm sure there will be more.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

One done and another in planning


----------



## JackBauer (Jul 23, 2014)

I used west system epoxy







And the router bits are bead and cove bits that you can purchase at Lee Valley.


Sent from my iPad using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## JackBauer (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm building this kayak right now, well taking the summer off but I will start working on it again in Sept. Hopefully be in the lake next summer, I will keep posting pics of my build.









Sent from my iPad using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice work Jack, not sure how you found the time fighting off all those terrorists.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

All these canoe and kayak builds look great!! I wish I had time!!!


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

The design and material choice are perfect as well as the execution and craftsmanship.


----------

